# Bite Free Tobacco Poll



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

The purpose of this poll is not to debate the causes of tongue bite as there are many different theories out there. The purpose is to list a tobacco or two that never gives *you *tongue bite or even some kind of irritation such as sandpaper tongue or whatever.

The emphasis is on the word "*you*" because according to some theories, whether a particular tobacco bites is dependent upon the individual and not the tobacco, or how a particular individual reacts to a particular type of tobbaco.

Another popular theory states that bite occurs because you are smoking too fast and hot, and another theory has to do with acidity vs. alkalinity. There are probably many other theories out there. Again, the purpose is not to debate the theories.

Let the game begin. List the one or two tobaccos that never bite you or irritate your tongue.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Lane Limited BCA and Samuel Gawith 1792


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't get bit because I smoke quality leaf with decent technique. Back when I did neither, I could fry my mouth with Captain Black White.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> I don't get bit because I smoke quality leaf with decent technique. Back when I did neither, I could fry my mouth with Captain Black White.


What he said. ^

I haven't tried CB, though.


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

Drastic has said it for me as well... Proper technique and no bite


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Not that I've smoked them extensively, but I am pretty sure I don't get bit by trout stream and butternut burley, or ABF... Come to think of it, for how hard I push everything that I smoke, I don't have to deal with getting bit much at all! It's odd really.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm OK the English blends like Frog Morton, Dunhill EMP, HH ten to midnight, as well as most decent VaPers like Escudo, Dunhill Rolls and HH Anni Kake, but the burleys and VAs plus Aros all can do a number on my tongue if I'm not careful, sometimes even when I'm careful.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Over half a century of pipe smoking and I don't know what tongue bite is. I hear people talk about it but have never experienced it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

So far for me, it's been all technique. I can be bitten by anything if I get distracted and screw up. The only tobaccos I haven't been able to enjoy without bite where MacBaren's Vanilla Cream Loose Cut and Black Ambrosia, and I guarantee it was because those were two of the first I tried and I didn't know what I was doing. I've been fortunate enough not to find a tobacco yet that caused tongue bite due to body chemistry. Stomach upset is another matter; perique requires care!


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

MarkC said:


> So far for me, it's been all technique. I can be bitten by anything if I get distracted and screw up. The only tobaccos I haven't been able to enjoy without bite where MacBaren's Vanilla Cream Loose Cut and Black Ambrosia, and I guarantee it was because those were two of the first I tried and I didn't know what I was doing. I've been fortunate enough not to find a tobacco yet that caused tongue bite due to body chemistry. Stomach upset is another matter; perique requires care!


I haven't had tongue bite too bad for the past week or so although I have had upset stomach. But this might have been from smoking too many bowls in one day. I don't get tongue bite too bad too much nowadays because I try to make an effort not to inhale/draw too hard or too long and will put the pipe down if I sense that I am close to getting tongue bite.

Ironically, the best tobacco that did not give me any bite whatsoever was a vanilla cavendish bulk blend from my B&M. Exactly the type you would think would set your tongue on fire.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Prince Albert; I can huff and puff but its never bitten.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you for your responses so far. However, please remember to include that criteria of whether you get any kind of tongue* irritation*, not just tongue bite.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm of the opinion that no decent tobacco is inherently bitey. When I get any tongue irritation, it's because I let my technique relax or because the tobacco and I just don't work well together chemically.

So to choose two off the top of my head, the two I've been smoking for the last couple of weeks are GLP Odyssey and McClellands Quantum.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Terrier said:


> Thank you for your responses so far. However, please remember to include that criteria of whether you get any kind of tongue* irritation*, not just tongue bite.


I've had an inflamed taste bud on a couple of occasions...is that tongue bite? Not an area of my tongue but just one damned taste bud.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> I'm of the opinion that no decent tobacco is inherently bitey. When I get any tongue irritation, it's because I let my technique relax or because the tobacco and I just don't work well together chemically.
> 
> So to choose two off the top of my head, the two I've been smoking for the last couple of weeks are GLP Odyssey and McClellands Quantum.


Technique? Can someone please ellaborate? I've been moving the pipe around a lot as I smoke. Is that what you mean by technique?


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Cadillac said:


> Technique? Can someone please ellaborate? I've been moving the pipe around a lot as I smoke. Is that what you mean by technique?


Most of technique is in packing, tamping and puffing. After a while it just comes naturally. I just stuff it in to pack, even though That is not what people say to do. My Father did it that way and it works well for me. I tamp gently when the volume of smoke decreases because often it is a sign there is a space between the cherry and the tobacco. The important thing in puffing is to relax, puff slowly and evenly. People who have analyzed it more than I can tell you a lot more. I just do it and don't think about it.


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

Lane 1-Q, Trout Stream and Butternut Burley, all are bite free, for me at least. Very easy on the tongue.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Frog Morton for me. Interestingly, I had a case of minor tongue bite from two days prior to smoking some Frog Morton, and the Frog seemed to actually soothe my tongue. Anyone ever experience that sensation with any pipe tobacco? If so, lets hear about it. Or maybe I should start another thread on that topic.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm also finding that if I adjust my technique to slow drawn sips on the pipe, bite pretty much is non existent on most baccys. Well for the select few I have smoked. I'm smoking a house Virginia Ribbon and it will bite your head off if not careful, but by taking my time with it, it's chompers are effectively removed.

I can say that Dunhill VF seems to be pretty forgiving.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

hawg said:


> Lane 1-Q, Trout Stream and Butternut Burley, all are bite free, for me at least. Very easy on the tongue.


where does one get trout stream? i was given a small sampler by a friend and it was labeled trout stream. it was fantastic stuff


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

EvoFX said:


> where does one get trout stream? i was given a small sampler by a friend and it was labeled trout stream. it was fantastic stuff


Pipes and cigars, they have a bulk series called HPCS Adirondac (the HPCS is the important part... I just woke up, excuse my spelling), you can find it in there. Good stuff.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

InsidiousTact said:


> Pipes and cigars, they have a bulk series called HPCS Adirondac (the HPCS is the important part... I just woke up, excuse my spelling), you can find it in there. Good stuff.





EvoFX said:


> where does one get trout stream? i was given a small sampler by a friend and it was labeled trout stream. it was fantastic stuff


I'm smoking one of the HPCS Adirondack blends, Old Lodge, right now.

Trout Stream is also one of my favorites. If you like it, check out Hearth & Home Egg Nog as well. H&H is another p&c line.


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

4noggins also sells the trout stream .


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I am still developing my technique (actually, changing it since I have been a cigarette smoker for 18 years) which causes my tongue irritation. I am trying to get myself used to taking the slow even draw rather than the quick pull I used on cigarettes.

I am convinced that some tobaccos bite more than others, and not everyone experiences it. Just like sun burn or food allergies, some people are more likely to experience it than others. I noticed it when I received a bunch of samples. Some tobaccos just don't agree with me, and it could also have something to do with the fact that some tobaccos burn hotter than others.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Maple Street is probably my favorite. Also I've noticed the drier the tobacco (up to a point), the less the tongue bit on Aromatics. This has 
been a miraculous discovery for me, and I am going to be drying out all the blends I put away as unsmokeable, and going for a second try.


----------



## tar heel (Jul 17, 2010)

I just pulled on some Dunhill 965 hard enough I heard it whimper, but still no bite.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Nachman said:


> Over half a century of pipe smoking and I don't know what tongue bite is. I hear people talk about it but have never experienced it.[/QUOT
> 
> Have you smoked MacBaren, if you have with no bite your my hero. When I smoke MacBaren carelessly my mouth goes :target:


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

Actually, I smoke a lot of MacBaron blends and never had any tongue bite, my favorites by MB are Vanilla Creme, The Solent Mixture, and Acadian perique. 

For very smooth and no tongue bite at all, Park Lanes Red Paramour is a dream blend. 

The right pipe makes a huge difference! One that smokes dry bites very little, one that smokes wet bites a lot. Also, having a good cake in the pipe makes a difference. I find keeping a thin cake is asking for tongue bite. 40 years of smoking a pipe and I can now smoke almost anything but now and then, Latakia will bite me.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Mitch said:


> Nachman said:
> 
> 
> > Over half a century of pipe smoking and I don't know what tongue bite is. I hear people talk about it but have never experienced it.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Lucky me, never had tongue bite.


----------

